# jajaja



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)




----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

^^ se drogo chamo???

wtf???


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

wtf is this thread about? either your in the wrong area or ur just chattin shit!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

^^what do you mean?


It makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

well the dude who posted before is talkin another language..the thread name is something my little nephew would say, the picture is too small to firgure out wat it is and the imageshack homepage shows up when clicked on


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

jajaja just means hahaha...


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

zeeshanney said:


> well the dude who posted before is talkin another language..the thread name is something my little nephew would say, the picture is too small to firgure out wat it is and the imageshack homepage shows up when clicked on



oh sorry about that, i asked the guy if he was on drugs cause this thread makes no sense


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

jajaja


----------

